

Can You Do Real Work With the 30-Year-Old IBM 5150? - mootothemax
http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,237878/printable.html

======
deltriggah
Having been given an imac g3 running Mac OS 9, and also was thinking of
resurrecting it just for fun. The imac has been sitting idly for 2 months now.
But recently got hold of a some old PC133 ram so I might go back and slowly
work on it until I have it running with Mac OS X or some other linux variant.

~~~
ez77
_Mac OS X or some other linux variant_

You mean some other UNIX variant.

------
tluyben2
I was doing the same thing with my old MSX-2; it's a Z80 based system which is
easy to program, has a video digitizer, midi keyboard, 2 3.5 floppy drives,
256 kb memory, tons of software and communication via modem or rs232
interface. I'm still looking for the schema for the ethernet card; not much
luck there though. I run, depending on what i'm doing,
<http://uzix.sourceforge.net/>, Basic or MSX-DOS and I must say it all works
quite nicely.

------
RyanMcGreal
> And when I think "word processor software," Microsoft Word usually springs
> to mind.

Reading this, I immediately thought: _Volkswriter_. Nice to see the author
landed there too. I remember those cheat sheet templates we used to overlay on
our function keys for programs like Volkswriter and, later, WordPerfect.

